# Lenovo launches C260 AIO,Yoga 2 ,Flex 2 ,G40/G50 and Z50 laptops in India.



## V.VAIDYA (Jun 21, 2014)

The Lenovo Yoga 2 convertible ultrabook brings affordable multimode computing. The budget-friendly Yoga 2′s 10-point multi-touch 13.3-inch display flips back 360 degrees to offer four different usage modes like laptop, tablet, stand, and tent. Weighing 1.66 kg and measuring 17.3 mm thick, the Yoga 2 has a hybrid drive with 500 GB + 8 GB SSD and promises a long battery life. It runs on Windows 8.1 and comes powered by a fourth gen Intel Core i5 processor. The Yoga 2 is priced at Rs 59,990.

The next is the budget friendly Lenovo Flex 2, a 14-inch dual-mode laptop with a touchscreen that flips 300 degrees from laptop to stand mode. The laptop has backlit keyboard and comes in graphite grey colour. It measures 22.4 mm in thinness and weighs 1.9kg. Powered by up to fourth gen Intel Core i5 ULT processor, it runs on Windows 8.1. Some of the key features include up to 16GB DDR3L, 500GB SSHD, Nvidia GeForce GT 840M 2GB graphics, USB 3.0, HDMI, SD / MMC card-reader and Dolby Advanced Audio. It is available in a wide range of colours including Ebony, Pearl White, Graphite Grey, Canary Yellow and Flamenco Red.  It is available for a starting price of Rs 41,990.

Next in the lineup are the Lenovo G40/G50, a thin and light laptop series with GIGALAN support. The notebooks weigh 2.1 – 2.4 kg and are available in two variants – black & dual tone(silver/black). The G40 series notebooks are 24.8 mm thin with a screen size of 14.0″ HD 1366×768. The G50 series are 25 mm thin and a screen size of 15.6″ HD 1366×768. The widescreen display delivers bright, crisp visuals.  The  Lenovo G50 laptop PC combines a slim design with a comprehensive set of features, including a DVD drive and great performance from its AMD processor. It has integrated Dolby advanced audio and comes in Ebony black and silver options, available at a starting price of Rs  22990.

The Lenovo Z50 comes with a 15.6″ HD display along with an AccuType keyboard that boasts a modern look and feel with flatter, slightly curved keys. Equipped with Dolby advanced audio, the notebook comes in silver and white options. It offers processor options up to fourth generation Intel Core i5 processor, 8GB DDR3 memory, 1TB HDD storage, Nvidia GeForce GT 840M 4GB graphics, USB 3.0,HDMI and Windows 8.1. The laptop will be up for grabs at a starting price of Rs 39,990.

Lastly, the Lenovo C260 is a 19.5” all-in-one. Some key features include  Intel Pentium JJ2850 to J1800, Intel HD Graphics, 8 GB DDR3, 1TB storage and McAfee Internet Security 30-day trial pack, to name a few.  Users can manage files using Lenovo Assistant. It is also available with a touchscreen. The C260 is available at a starting price of Rs 28,490.

Lenovo launches Yoga 2 and Flex 2 hybrids, C260 AIO and more in India - Tech2


----------



## Chaitanya (Jun 21, 2014)

V.VAIDYA said:


> The next is the budget friendly Lenovo Flex 2, a 14-inch dual-mode laptop with a touchscreen that flips 300 degrees from laptop to stand mode. The laptop has backlit keyboard and comes in graphite grey colour. It measures 22.4 mm in thinness and weighs 1.9kg. Powered by up to fourth gen Intel Core i5 ULT processor, it runs on Windows 8.1. Some of the key features include up to 16GB DDR3L, 500GB SSHD, Nvidia *GeForce GT 840M* 2GB graphics, USB 3.0, HDMI, SD / MMC card-reader and Dolby Advanced Audio. It is available in a wide range of colours including Ebony, Pearl White, Graphite Grey, Canary Yellow and Flamenco Red.  It is available for a starting price of Rs 41,990.
> 
> The Lenovo Z50 comes with a 15.6″ HD display along with an AccuType keyboard that boasts a modern look and feel with flatter, slightly curved keys. Equipped with Dolby advanced audio, the notebook comes in silver and white options. It offers processor options up to fourth generation Intel Core i5 processor, *8GB DDR3 memory, 1TB HDD storage, Nvidia GeForce GT 840M* 4GB graphics, USB 3.0,HDMI and Windows 8.1. The laptop will be up for grabs at a starting price of Rs 39,990.



Really good picks in the price range...

I can haz it ?


----------



## theserpent (Jun 21, 2014)

Great a laptop with better specs than z510 for 40k I should have waited


----------



## Chaitanya (Jun 21, 2014)

Hey quick doubt... 
does the GT 840M really come in the lowest variant?? (cause I guess on Intel HD there)


----------



## Hrishi (Jun 21, 2014)

Thats the starting price at 40k. 
Plus why would someone spend on buying a. Weak gpu like 840m with 4gb gddr memory ?? 
Does that 4gb gddr justifies itself ??
I have a 650m and it hardly consumes 1500mb memory even in crysis at maximum settings.


----------



## Chaitanya (Jun 21, 2014)

Hrishi said:


> Thats the starting price at 40k.
> Plus why would someone spend on buying a. Weak gpu like 840m with 4gb gddr memory ??
> Does that 4gb gddr justifies itself ??
> I have a 650m and it hardly consumes 1500mb memory even in crysis at maximum settings.



Dude GT 840> GT650M. okay?

It actually lies in 10% below GT 750M.
It won't use a 4 GB memory but don't call it weak.


----------



## Hrishi (Jun 21, 2014)

Its not a strong card either .... I dont know too much about that card but if nvidia sticks by its naming conventions the. It shouldnt really be that powerful compared to a GT650m.
I will check the nbc benchmarks though before saying any more words. But still 4gb looks kind of overkill. 
2Gb should be enough.


----------



## Hrishi (Jun 21, 2014)

Checked the benchmarked results for various games.
I think its not really a powerful card, infact it barely performs more than a 650m . 
Looking at the fps results , my overclocked 640m or rather say 650m delivers more frame rate than this .


----------



## seamon (Jun 21, 2014)

GT 840m is slightly below GT 650m as per notebookchecknet. The 4GB vRAM is extremely justified as newer games require a lot of graphic memory. Look at Watch_Dogs, easily surpassing 3 GB with ultra textures. GT 840m will at least be able to play Watch_Dogs with everything med and textures ultra, a feat even my GT 650m SLI OC(performance equivalent to GTX 770m) can't achieve. Assassin's Creed Black Flag easily consumes 2 GB whole with everything maxed out.


----------



## Hrishi (Jun 21, 2014)

seamon said:


> GT 840m is slightly below GT 650m as per notebookchecknet. The 4GB vRAM is extremely justified as newer games require a lot of graphic memory. Look at Watch_Dogs, easily surpassing 3 GB with ultra textures. GT 840m will at least be able to play Watch_Dogs with everything med and textures ultra, a feat even my GT 650m SLI OC(performance equivalent to GTX 770m) can't achieve. Assassin's Creed Black Flag easily consumes 2 GB whole with everything maxed out.


Main question here is that with those settings set at high and ultra to consume 2GB+ , will the game be playable. ?? TO get Frame rates 30+ , the settings for those games should be either medium to low. With those settings on , will it still consume 2GB ??


----------



## seamon (Jun 21, 2014)

Hrishi said:


> Main question here is that with those settings set at high and ultra to consume 2GB+ , will the game be playable. ?? TO get Frame rates 30+ , the settings for those games should be either medium to low. With those settings on , will it still consume 2GB ??



I meant with textures ultra and rest every setting low-med. It should be playable imo while still looking pretty good.

- - - Updated - - -

Besides it's gonna be a marketing hype. Oh 4 GB Graphic card but Alienware has only 3 GB so it must be the best.


----------



## SaiyanGoku (Jun 22, 2014)

I'm pretty sure this one will have one of those ULV cpu variants. 

- - - Updated - - -

Edit: I was right

*shop.lenovo.com/us/en/laptops/ideapad/z-series/z50/#techspecs


----------



## rickenjus (Jun 22, 2014)

[MENTION=145143]SaiyanGoku[/MENTION]  - hey buddy, what is the problem with these ULV cpu variants... ????


----------



## $hadow (Jun 22, 2014)

rickenjus said:


> [MENTION=145143]SaiyanGoku[/MENTION]  - hey buddy, what is the problem with these ULV cpu variants... ????



The basic problem is that the performance can't be upto the mark in gaming performance.


----------



## rickenjus (Jun 22, 2014)

thnks .. after posting this I serched forum and got quite an idea.. 

- - - Updated - - -

so now, is Lenovo Z50 the best deal under 40k ???

- - - Updated - - -

1. Someone please explain me bottleneck thing, like they say ulv will bottleneck gpu, does that mean that it gpu will not be fully utilized .???

2.  How much improved battery life will i7U provide compared to i5M .. noticeable enough??


----------



## seamon (Jun 22, 2014)

rickenjus said:


> thnks .. after posting this I serched forum and got quite an idea..
> 
> - - - Updated - - -
> 
> ...



Core i7 4510U is not bad and at par with core i5 M.
core i7 4510U should not bottleneck a mid end GPU like GT 840M.
Bottleneck will be evident from GT 755m/AMD 8850m.

core i7U based provides 8-9hours of normal battery life(extended upto 12 while torrenting). core i5M based laptops given 4-5 hours battery life. This is considering both laptops have ~70Wh batteries.


----------

